# Which puritan books would you like to see reprinted again ?



## Mayflower (Aug 5, 2005)

* W. Gouge : Domestical duties
* Hildersham : Psalm 51


----------



## Philip A (Aug 5, 2005)

A Discourse Concerning the Covenants - Nehemiah Coxe
The Covenant of Life Opened - Samuel Rutherford


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 5, 2005)

The 1599 Geneva Bible with Study Notes in Modern American English


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 5, 2005)

Commentaries on the Bible by John Mayer & Arthur Jackson 

The Ainsworth Psalter

_A Hind Let Loose_ by Alexander Shields

_Memoirs of the Church of Scotland_ by Daniel Defoe


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 5, 2005)

Hildersham on Psalm 51.
also, Daniel Rogers : _Naaman the Syrian, his disease and cure_
also, Attersoll's Commentary on Philemon (dare someone to do his work on Numbers).
All huge works.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 5, 2005)

UPDATE:

The Covenant of Life Opened - Samuel Rutherford

I have the last proof copy just delievered yesterday. I will read it once more. Correct it as needs be. And then its finito!

Guesstimation: within a week.

I must say, the artwrok and quality is outstanding. I was blown away when it arrived yesterday.

But, fair warning, its set in its original Scottish Barbarisms. Still, Rutherford is great.

[Edited on 8-6-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> UPDATE:
> 
> The Covenant of Life Opened - Samuel Rutherford
> ...



Do you have a $ figure for it? (I haven't seen one anywhere) 

CoLO has LONG been one of my desired puritan reprints... 

T


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 5, 2005)

In addition to Covenant of Life Opened, by Rutherford, here are only a few (I actually keep a list of these 

Thomas Ridgeley, Commentary on the Westminster Larger Catechism

William Ames, Conscience with the Power and Cases Thereof; 
William Ames, Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism

Thomas Taylor, Christ Revealed: or The Old Testament Explained; A Treatise of the Types and Shadowes of our Saviour

Anthony Burgess, Spiritual Refining: or, A Treatise of Grace and Assurance; 
Anthony Burgess, Vindication of Justification

Richard Alleine, Vindiciae Pietatis. A Vindication of Godlinesse

Edmund Calamy, The Art of Divine Meditation

Todd


----------



## Philip A (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> But, fair warning, its set in its original Scottish Barbarisms. Still, Rutherford is great.



I've already read some sections of the SWRB digital version, bring it on!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toddpedlar_
> Thomas Ridgeley, Commentary on the Westminster Larger Catechism



I have the bound Classic Collector's Edition of this published in 1993 by SWRB. It's quite good.


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 6, 2005)

Dear toddpedlar

William Ames, Conscience with the Power and Cases Thereof; 
William Ames, Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism 

I didn't know that Ames wrote a commentary on HC ?

Thomas Ridgeley, Commentary on the Westminster Larger Catechism.

I hath the reprint from SWRB, and it has been out of print for some time. But i sold it again, because Ridegely denied the eternal sonship 0f Christ

Another great theological work, which has been only on Latin and transelated in (old) Dutch, is Petrus van Mastricht :beschouwende en praktikale godgeleerdheid, 4 volumes (huge works). It should be great if this works could be transelated in engelish.


----------



## Philip A (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Another great theological work, which has been only on Latin and transelated in (old) Dutch, is Petrus van Mastricht :beschouwende en praktikale godgeleerdheid, 4 volumes (huge works). It should be great if this works could be transelated in engelish.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by toddpedlar_
> ...



Anyone know where I can get a copy?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



They only made 500 copies of the classic collector's edition. So they are hard to find. You can still get a bound photocopy from SWRB.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 7, 2005)

I have it and won't part with it. It is quite good. My grandfather got it some years ago.


----------



## love2read (Aug 19, 2005)

to Toddpedlar,

Spiritual Refining by A. Burgess was reprinted some years ago by International Outreach in two nice hardbacks. I bought them two years ago.... I think. Maybe they might have some left. At least you can try! Indeed it is an excellent work

Jeroen


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> I didn't know that Ames wrote a commentary on HC ?



That's news to me too. From my research on his works here, I have not found it referenced. Any thoughts on where to find his commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism?


----------



## MW (Jun 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> ...



Its not really a Commentary on the Catechism. Just a series of lectures which follows a catechetical order. Details: "The substance of Christian religion, or, A plain and easy draught of the Christian Catechism In 52 lectures on chosen texts of Scripture, for each Lord´s-day of the year,
Learnedly and perspicuously illustrated with doctrines, reasons, and uses. By that reverend and worthy labourer in the Lord´s vineyard,
William Ames, Doctor in Divinity, and late Professor thereof, at Franeker in Friesland. LONDON, 1659.

I have typed out some of these sermons and they are good so far as they go; but they only whet the appetite.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Ah, many thanks for this clarification. My appetite has been whetted.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 18, 2006)

Daniel Rogers' _Matrimoniall Honour_


----------

